# Chefs as psychopaths



## Chuckles (Nov 3, 2013)

On the list of jobs with the most psychopaths. Chefs made a decent showing at #9.

http://theweek.com/article/index/251957/which-professions-have-the-most-psychopaths

Agree, disagree, thoughts?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 3, 2013)

They need to bump Chefs up on the list. #9 is kinda weak.
Maybe Chefs make up for it with the intensity of their psychopathy. 
I wonder where clowns rank in the top 100?


----------



## Mr.Svinarich (Nov 3, 2013)

care aides may not be psychopaths but they are certainly crazy...


----------



## ramenlegend (Nov 3, 2013)

psychopaths or drunks, sometimes both


----------



## mano (Nov 3, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I wonder where clowns rank in the top 100?



They're right there at #10, civil servants (politicians). I'd bet politicians, on their own, would be in the top three.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, I skimmed the wiki page. I Think psychopath is a mis diagnosis or most chefs. They are usually too good at planning things. I am going with masochist turned sadist with narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe a little manic depressive & OCD...but full blown psychopath?!?


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 3, 2013)

All I know is they're crazy.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 3, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> ...I am going with masochist turned sadist with narcissistic personality disorder.



The perfect combination to work with knives.

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 5, 2013)

As a former civil servant, I don't mind being called a psychopath. But to call me a politician is downright insulting!


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 5, 2013)

Narcissistic YES


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel ripped off, accountants at #10 of least likely psychopaths.


----------

